# Typo in FAQ



## FRANCOIS (Oct 6, 2011)

I would like to report a little typo in the faq section 7
http://forums.freebsd.org/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_newbie_info

netiquette should be etiquette.


----------



## ramonovski (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2011)

You must be new on the internet :e


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 6, 2011)

FRANCOIS said:
			
		

> I would like to report a little typo in the faq section 7
> http://forums.freebsd.org/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_newbie_info
> 
> netiquette should be etiquette.



n*et*iquette => [red]n*et*[/red] + *et*iquette


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn, I was just about to fix that typo.


----------

